# Rosie 1 question for you



## BLACKSCORPIO (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Rosie 1 I have been following your thread like everyone else. I just had a questions that I did not want to get loss in all the messages.

Early on you mentioned that you were taking birth control pills and your husband did not know.

Why? Why wouldn't you want him to know you are taking birth control pills.


----------



## illwill (Feb 21, 2013)

Pm her.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

BLACKSCORPIO said:


> Hi Rosie 1 I have been following your thread like everyone else. I just had a questions that I did not want to get loss in all the messages.
> 
> Early on you mentioned that you were taking birth control pills and your husband did not know.
> 
> Why? Why wouldn't you want him to know you are taking birth control pills.


Rosie answered that early on in her thread. When she began to suspect that her husband might be cheating, she secretly started taking birth control pills.


----------



## BLACKSCORPIO (Aug 8, 2013)

EI said:


> Rosie answered that early on in her thread. When she began to suspect that her husband might be cheating, she secretly started taking birth control pills.


thanks, questions answered. I was hoping she was not holding out on something, because I feel so bad for her and her situation.


----------

